# Latest Karate Combat "Anger Wat"



## Mitlov (Sep 30, 2020)

The sci-fi theater stuff is probably the dumbest thing I've ever seen in a combat sports competition.  Literally cheesier than Stargate Atlantis.  Somebody needs to start telling Bas Rutten "no."

The fights were...not bad.  The second was really enjoyable to me because it felt so much like a Kyokushin-versus-Shotokan fight with a neutral rule-set.

The last one...all I will say without a spoiler tag is that I really think there needs to be better medical present for this event.  Did NOT like how that situation was handled.  I actually had to look online to make sure everyone was okay afterward.

Anyone else watch this?


----------



## Steve (Oct 1, 2020)

That was scary at the end.


----------



## Mitlov (Oct 1, 2020)

Steve said:


> That was scary at the end.



A subsequent tweet stated that it was diagnosed as rhabdo (not a brain injury as I thought) and he's going to be fine...but I thought I was watching someone dying from a brain bleed. I didn't like watching it and I didn't like how it was handled.


----------



## KOKarate (Oct 1, 2020)

Mitlov said:


> A subsequent tweet stated that it was diagnosed as rhabdo (not a brain injury as I thought) and he's going to be fine...but I thought I was watching someone dying from a brain bleed. I didn't like watching it and I didn't like how it was handled.


That’s always a risk in full contact fighting that has the potential to happen every single fight


----------



## Mitlov (Oct 1, 2020)

KOKarate said:


> That’s always a risk in full contact fighting that has the potential to happen every single fight



But other leagues would stretcher someone and provide continuing medical attention to someone whose body is so very visibly shutting down, instead of standing him up repeatedly and having him walk out of a pit on legs that aren't moving remotely correctly.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 1, 2020)

Mitlov said:


> Anyone else watch this?



I do.  We have a friend that fights for it.

The themes they use is to just try and garner some interest.  Hard to get a foothold in the market.


----------



## Mitlov (Oct 5, 2020)

They just released "episode 2" with three more fights.  Better fights this time in my opinion, especially the third, which almost had an old-school PKA-karate feel to it.  Also featured Josh Quayhagen in fight number 2, and I've always enjoyed watching him fight.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 6, 2020)

Mitlov said:


> They just released "episode 2" with three more fights.  Better fights this time in my opinion, especially the third, which almost had an old-school PKA-karate feel to it.  Also featured Josh Quayhagen in fight number 2, and I've always enjoyed watching him fight.



Super happy for Quay.  That's our friend.  He and my son are close.  Super good dude.  He also coaches the USKA Jr National Team....really great with the them.

Jake was supposed to go train with him for a week this summer but due to Covid-19 wasnt able to.  Then his gymn got destroyed by the hurricane laura.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 11, 2020)

Mitlov said:


> Josh Quayhagen in fight number 2, and I've always enjoyed watching him fight



So with the win, he is in line to get a title match next...and since they had to evacuate for Hurricane Delta...he and his girlfriend went to Vegas and got hitched.  Now, I just hope he is able to rebuild his training facility.

He is who my son is training for....he has promised him that even if he has quit competing by the time Jacob moves into the adult division... he will return and at least give Jacob 1 shot at him...their banter back and forth can be funny at times.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 29, 2020)

Super happy for Josh.

Won the 170 lb belt with a 3rd round stoppage and is the 1st ever Karate combat 170 lb champion.


----------

